# APOC October 2009 Summit in Philly



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey, I'm not an APOC or helping organize this, I just thought I would pass along the message.

October 2009 APOC Summit


Good People!

What's good in your hood? How are you? It's time for us to meet again. Some APOC have put together this get together to find out what's poppin. The time has come to take our struggles to new places. To do that we should see where we're at. How far have we come since we parted ways? How can we push and challenge ourselves while supporting each other?

Come to the APOC Summit in Philly: Friday, October 16 - Saturday, October 17, 2009

Any APOC from anywhere, at any stage are invited and encouraged to come (except cops, feds and perpetrators). Bring Your Rage! Smash the State and Liberate!

Thugs 4 Puppies
- APOC


Schedule Outline:

Friday, October 16

Location: New Africa Center, 4243 Lancaster Avenue, Philadelphia, PA 19104

12 PM - 1 PM : Seize the Time (open space for participatory workshop/skill share sessions)

1 PM - 2 PM : Seize the Time (open space for participatory workshop/skill share sessions)

6 PM - 7 PM : dinner*

7 PM - 9 PM : three caucuses/auxiliaries


Saturday, October 17

9 AM - 10 AM : breakfast* and APOCistas' Hoods & Towns Reportbacks/Updates

10 AM - 12 PM : three caucuses/auxiliaries

12 PM - 1 PM : lunch*

5 PM - 9 PM : Plenary Session on APOC organizational formation (continuation)/dinner*


Caucuses/Auxiliaries - 40 minute check-ins

Caucuses:

Wimmin's/Women's Caucus
Youth Caucus
Differently Able-bodied Caucus
Trans Caucus
Queer Caucus
Genderqueer/Two-Spirit/Gender Variant Caucus
Poor Peoples Caucus

Auxiliaries:

Male Privileged Auxiliary
Adult Auxiliary
Able-bodied Auxiliary
Cisgendered Auxiliary
Hetero Auxiliary
Economically Privileged Auxiliary


* All meals will be bottom-lined by hetero cisgendered male attendees. All meals will be plants-only (vegan). Please email: [email protected] for any allergy and dietary needs.

** Childcare is available. Please email: [email protected] for childcare needs.

*** Please email: [email protected] for any accessibility needs.


All attendees of the October 2009 APOC Summit in Philadelphia, PA must agree to and respect the Revolutionary Principles of Unity.

Revolutionary Principles of Unity

1. We call for a social revolution to erect an entire new society.

2. We want decent housing, food, clothing and other essentials for all, not just the rich.

3. We oppose all forms of colonialism and imperialism in the Third and Fourth Worlds and support the struggles of all oppressed peoples in the West.

4. We oppose nation-state wars and the building of a fascist police state based on hysteria over “terrorism.”

5. We oppose any form of white supremacy, white cultural chauvinism, whiteness or internalized racism in the Anarchist movement, and call for unity and recognition of our right to autonomy.

6. We strive and fight to dismantle, deconstruct and unlearn (in no particular order but all at once) white supremacy, patriarchy, ableism, heterosexism, speciesism, transphobia, queerphobia, environmental racism, ageism, classism, authoritarianism, the State and all forms of oppression.

7. We oppose the oppression of wimmin/women, queers, transfolk, two spirit people, youth, genderqueers, differently able-bodied people, people with mental health complexities, animals and all that are oppressed.

8. We oppose any forms of capitalism and class oppression and support the liberation of the poor and the workers.

9. We call for an immediate moratorium of the death penalty and the dismantling of the prison industrial complex.

10. We demand an immediate end to all violence against all wimmin/women (sexual, domestic or otherwise). We fully support survivors’ (of sexual assault and rape) autonomy. We demand all perpetrators adhere and cooperate to the fullest extent the procedures and demands of the survivors and the communities.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 8, 2009)

hmm im going to have to stop by and check this out, i didn't hear anything of this and i live in philly too.


----------



## finn (Oct 9, 2009)

rememberusername said:


> your white, EVICTION!



Hey, hey, not all APOCers were for the eviction thing, so don't hold it against all of them. But smellyskelly, you should know that they will probably find the presence of white people to be disruptive to their discussions and stuff, so you probably won't be welcomed in...


----------



## däv (Oct 9, 2009)

Holy shit... thank you so much for posting this... I knew there was a reason I had a gut feeling that I should head to Philly soon.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm wondering how many people constitute APOC...


----------



## rideitlikeyoustoleit (Oct 11, 2009)

däv said:


> Holy shit... thank you so much for posting this... I knew there was a reason I had a gut feeling that I should head to Philly soon.



Your welcome! I figured there would be at least one STPer that wanted to go! I wish I could, the schedule sounds awesome.


----------



## däv (Oct 20, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> I'm wondering how many people constitute APOC...



At that particular Summit... 8

It was kinda weird

More like a medical procedure than a summit

In any case, I ended up hanging out with an old Chaote friend of mine in Fishtown afterward... all in all, my weekend in Philly was on balance.


----------

